# UK Probiotics



## Sway (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey,I was wondering if anyone could suggest a good probiotic thats available in the UK please? I've done a bit of reading on the subject of probiotics but found it quite overwhelming. I'm hoping it will help relieve bloating mainly, but I'm sure there are other benefits.Cheers


----------



## GF5 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, did you manage to find a UK available probiotic to help your bloating? I have the same problem...I've tried activia yogurt which contains Bifidus Actiregularis, however that doesn't seemed to have worked. I'm finding it difficult to work out which ones to try.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi GuysCYTOPLAN do a good cocktail of probiotics, but IT IS EXTREMELY STRONG and contains FOS, so it is not for everyone. higher nature do some good ones WITHOUT FOS. please stay away from anything that holland and barrat offer! here is some general info for you on probiotics that will help you on your way.the following strains have the most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.CHeersIan


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

IAN what do you think of this list of probiotics - I mean the list and explanation towards the bottom?http://doctorschoice.org/Probiotics.htmDon't wish to take over this thread but thought it might be a useful link.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiaccurate, but incomplete. good info on the broad strains of the more commonly used gram positives. but remember, if you are able, take one at a time, in relatively large numbers if you can tolerate it, and where possible with out FOS or INULIN.cheersIan


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

IAN - thanks for that.By the way is "bifidus" a short name for "bifidobacterium"?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi. Idkwia.Just read the link on the probiotics, very interesting, but now i am even more confused than ever. I have IBS-D and looking at the report the best one to go for seems to be Saccharomyces Boulardi ( Florastor) Probiotic, any one know if that is good for the IBS-D or not orIan. would the cytoplan one be better.P.S. What is FOS and why are probiotics better without them.Very confused.


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

> Fructo-oligosaccharide (FOS, or inulin) is a sugar extracted from the chicory plant. This sugar is not digested by mammals and moves intact through the digestive tract. Once it reaches the large intestine or colon, this sugar nourishes the beneficial bacteria. FOS (inulin) is a "natural" prebiotic.


Hope that helps.For me personally, I tried Yukult and Activia and the latter works better as it contains less sugar but really you want to avoid sugar as much as possible.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I tried yakult for 4 weeks, didnt notice much improvement. So which one is best for D then.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiZPEIt is also worth remembering that FOS or Inulin also "Nourish" the gram negative bacteria as well, and tend to cause alot of wing, cramping and general unplesantness. all together best avoided as you can nourish the good guys just as well with a small quantity of insoluable fiber in your diet.IDKWIAThe strain that has shown teh best results for D is any of the bifido family, there are alot of them though. so try one or a few at a time, preferably one if you have the time to spare. The saccaro has also shown promising results for both D and C, technically it isnt a bacteria though! still all good though. also look up overitnow, the suppliment he takes goes well with the bifidus and has a good track record with D as well. he is here on the boards, just do a search for him.The cytoplan stuff is teh best probiotic i have come across in 12 years, and i have tried or professionally tested most of them. HOWEVER, the cytoplan stuff has FOS in it, christ only knows why they added it, teh product would have been flawless if it wasnt there, and a flawless pro biotic is extremely hard to find!cheersIan


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

IAN, thanks for the info. I am going to try sacrro. Do you think that I should use Florastor or will saccro from any manufacturer do?With regards to Cytonplan, should I use powder or capsules. I think you will say powder and if so why please?Regards


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

ZPE said:


> Hope that helps.For me personally, I tried Yukult and Activia and the latter works better as it contains less sugar but really you want to avoid sugar as much as possible.


i really believe that chicory helps the digestion and relieves constipation.


----------

